# Stunning Blue eyed leopard colt born this am :)



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

He is a paso/appy cross. Im guessing he will grey as his dam is a grey carrier and he appears to have goggles. But man is he gorgeous!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's so cutie, if he greys out will he lose his spots?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice baby!!!!!!

You won't leave that halter on?????........Right???


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

yes he will over time. Pigment will still showt hrough though


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations! He is a lovely little boy. How soon can you tell if they are gaited?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He's adorable!! His eyes make him look wise beyond his years. :lol:

Randomly, hope you don't mind me asking, what state are you located in? I was on a Facebook Oregon horse forum and there was this lady who's profile picture was the spitting image of a horse I think I've seen you post. Random, I know! haha


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Ripper said:


> Nice baby!!!!!!
> 
> You won't leave that halter on?????........Right???


no of course not. we imprint the horses at birth. it is never left on when foal is unattended.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> He's adorable!! His eyes make him look wise beyond his years. :lol:
> 
> Randomly, hope you don't mind me asking, what state are you located in? I was on a Facebook Oregon horse forum and there was this lady who's profile picture was the spitting image of a horse I think I've seen you post. Random, I know! haha


we are in central ohio


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Congratulations! He is a lovely little boy. How soon can you tell if they are gaited?


 immedietly when they start moving. our stallion is gaited and this mare is very heavily full columbian bred paso fino. All of her foals come out gaited. Im pretty sure he is gaited. He is a little slow going as he was a red bag birth. he presented normally though and i cut it immedietly i dont think he was without oxygen very long if at all. He is very alert but took a little longer to get standing. Has a strong suckling instinct and nursed fine. has passed his meconium, but he is a little sleepier than I like to see... so we might have a vet in later today to be safe. I spend a year planning for these babies and I wont lose one.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

cmarie said:


> He's so cutie, if he greys out will he lose his spots?


 yes. mystic warrier is a fresian appy cross who is pretty famous. THey have great photos of the grey progression in him
Mystic Warrior


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! That is one of the nicest marked horses I have ever seen!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> yes he will over time. Pigment will still showt hrough though


I don't know...I wouldn't bet on him being grey. Time will tell, but I think it's a bit of a stretch to call those goggles. I think it is just the normal mottled facial color. Either way, congrats...


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

hes absolutely gorgeous congrats, give mum an extra apple from me


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

He has white eyelashes too. He will be dna tested either way ;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> He has white eyelashes too. He will be dna tested either way ;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All my leopards had white eyelashes, but none were grey...

If you get him tested, please post the results...I am curious, and am betting he isn't grey. Of course I will probably lose...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Those blue eyes are STUNNING. He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a handsome guy, congrats, here's hoping he keeps his spots


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

But they weren't out of greys. Check out his brothers and sisters
Http://ghostwindappaloosa.com/baby.htm the filly last year tested grey carrier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

That filly has obvious goggles...:wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Another one of your babies that gives me googly eyes:shock:! Awesome foal!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG! That foal is so unusual and cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a handsome colt, congrats!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! Be sure to take plenty of pics of this foal!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I have to say, I am with Face. Until he gets a bit bigger, I wouldn't be willing to say for sure either way... BUT as a newborn, he doesn't look grey to me either...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww what a sleepy head in that last picture!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

He's stunning!


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a stunning colt!!  I always always always love these spotted horses! It's so unusual and neat! Congratulations! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not convinced he will grey out either........guess time will tell.

Super Nova


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Still gorgeous!


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

What a nice looking baby! Congratualtions!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantasitc foal! Then the eyes & possible gait to boot-You got it all! Congratulations!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

All I can say is... WOW. I expect lots of pictures to come, LOL


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Would be such a shame if that beautiful boy lost those lovely spots.......


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! What a looker! I hope he keeps his spots, but even if he doesn't, he'll look fabulous. Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

His call name is Chase. After our vet.  Im out of town right now for a boxer national show (i show dogs) but will be back this weekend and will be sure to post tons of new photos of him moving.

Onto his color. Even if this beautiful boy does grey out. does anyone know of a grey with blue eyes? I really do believe we got the whole package if he does NOT grey out. he is gaited (strongly gaiting since birth) he has the most beautiful blue eyes ive ever seen, and he is spotted. If he loses the spots that would be a shame.. but otherwise he is gorgeously put together.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Very awesome colt!! please post more pics when you get back


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

It would drive me banana's to brush a black and white horse  lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

no kidding army wife.

This guy is absolutely stunning. Can't wait for more picts!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Stunning!!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock:.. WOWZA.. That is possibly one of the most stunning foals I have ever seen.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous baby! I am in love with leopard appys. Looking forward to see more pictures!


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

oh so gorgeous congrats.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

still dont think these are goggles?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Gaiting video


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Boy .. he's a big'un! He'll be a pretty blue-eyed gray .. *wink*


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The video - Awwww


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

He's just gorgeous, glad you are taking plenty of pictures! It will be interesting so see how and if his cooling changes as he grows. He's got good, strong-looking legs already!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG that video is soooo cute. It will be interesting to see how he changes.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I wish I had eyelashes that nice!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> still dont think these are goggles?


I can see what you mean in this shot.... However, it's really hard to guess with a spotty baby. While it looks like he has goggles, it also looks like all those spots finish naturally before they get to where his goggles should be. So is it goggles from going grey, or goggle-like from having no spots around his eye?

ETA: I just figured out a perfect solution. Lots and lots of photos.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

More picture time


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

never fear! More photos are here 
Chase got his first fly mask today. We dont want him being uncomfortable in the sun with his blue eyes  he didnt seem to mind too much but i dont have photos of him all covered up. He does seem to have prominent goggles to me now


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

His full sister. last years baby 
She leaves this week for her new home. 
foal pic








weanling








yearling


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

omg she is gorgeous. I am so loving this little guy. Freakin adorable.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful baby you got there! He will be one flashy riding horse one day! Are you planning on keeping him? Showing? Keeping intact for breeding?


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I'm in love. I don't even want to imagine how much it would cost for me to snag one of those beauties. For now I shall just have googly eyes. O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Such beautiful horses. The colt looks so strong & he has a lovely gait. Then you show us the full sister-WowZaa! We definetely want more pictures-we're such addicts-LOL!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

SaddleStrings said:


> Beautiful baby you got there! He will be one flashy riding horse one day! Are you planning on keeping him? Showing? Keeping intact for breeding?


 He is for sale. I've got more boys than I know what to do with right now  we keep two intact stallions on site. Both appys. 


here is a link to albums

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.459112270781238.123959.188252957867172&type=1


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

The link sends me to my newsfeed :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

You could probably find it if you searched for Ghostwind Appaloosa


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> The link sends me to my newsfeed :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 i tried it and it brought me right to the album. maybe because ive already liked the page.. try this link to the main page.... like it .. than try to look at the album


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1#!/pages/Ghostwind-Appaloosa/188252957867172


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I have done so! Love the photos and I have to start saving some money. They are ALL gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning is the best word to describe him!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my gosh if he will look similiar to that filly .. oh my lanta i want  golly i will have to start saving as well... very awesome coloring they have i hope he doesn't grey

and of course i want more pics lol


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I thought I might update you on his grey test results. As I thought he IS a carrier for the grey gene. so he will grey out. 

On that note. has anyone ever seen a blue eyed grey?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I suppose I've seen a few on the internet, but never in real life, as far as I can remember. 
Spots or no spots, he's going to be a stunning little guy!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

You have some of the most stunning foals I have ever seen


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

littrella said:


> You have some of the most stunning foals I have ever seen


 
thanks  we sure do love them


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Picture updates?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

New_image said:


> Picture updates?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you!

The second yawning picture is just adoreable.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Any new updates?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

No I try not to take photos in the winter. They are fuzzy and muddy and quite yucky looking LOL

I do have some videos I took at weaning of him. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=659303584672&set=vb.150100484&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=659292042802&set=vb.150100484&type=3&theater


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh man, do I know exactly where your coming from! lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of your spotted, fuzzy baby. Fuzzy is ok.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wow!! How did I miss this one?!?!? Absolutely gorgeous!! <3


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a stunning guy!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy georgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! Love at first sight <3 hehe such a beauty!!


----------



## horsegirlalex (Jan 23, 2013)

HE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUSSSS!!!! ohhh my goodness, you dont even know how amaing he looks!! i just want to scoop him up and cuddle with him!!! 
sorry i just had a little kid moment... *facepalm*


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*wolf whistle* NICE!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Well chase is sold. He will be going to Colorado sometime in the next month! Gonna miss him but he will be close to his sister who also resides in Colorado


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

One more picture before he leave please!!!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL will do when he is all cleaned up and ready to board the trailer!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> LOL will do when he is all cleaned up and ready to board the trailer!


Yay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

He is BEAUTIFUL. I love leopard appaloosa's Congrats!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Bittersweet day today. Chase left for his new home. I promised I'd snap photos of him all cleaned up before he left and here they are


----------



## redandrae420 (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG he is sooo cute:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

